# كتب عن الأستخلاص المدعّم للبترول Enhanced Oil Recovery



## NOC_engineer (30 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سنقوم في هذا الموضوع بنشر مجموعة من الكتب عن:
الإستخلاص المدعّم للبترول (Enhanced Oil Recovery) الذي يُعرف أختصاراً بـ EOR
الكتب المُخطط وضعها في هذا الموضوع هي (20) كتاباً إن شاء الله ..

ومن الله التوفيق ..


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 يوليو 2014)

*كتاب Enhanced Oil Recovery "EOR" I - Fundamentals & Analysis*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Enhanced Oil Recovery "EOR" I - Fundamentals & Analysis

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (31 يوليو 2014)

*كتاب Enhanced Oil Recovery "EOR" II - Processes & Operations*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Enhanced Oil Recovery "EOR" II - Processes & Operations

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا او هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (2 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Enhanced Oil Recovery - Polymer Process*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Enhanced Oil Recovery - Polymer Process

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Improved Oil Recovery*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Improved Oil Recovery

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## سنا الأمل (7 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله الف خير 
ولكن هل يمكن ان اطلب منك طلب بسيط 
هل يمكن ان تعطيني معلومات مبسطة عن هذا الموضوع 
لانه لم اددرس هذه المادة في الجامعة 
والان اريد ان اجمع معلومات عليها بحيث اكون مستعدة لها حين ادرسها في الجامعة 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 أغسطس 2014)

سنا الأمل قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
> وجزاك الله الف خير
> ولكن هل يمكن ان اطلب منك طلب بسيط
> هل يمكن ان تعطيني معلومات مبسطة عن هذا الموضوع
> ...


أختي الكريمة .. إذا كنتِ ترغبين بجمع معلومات كافية عنها لغرض الدراسة فأن قراءة أحد هذه الكتب سيغنيك عن هذا السؤال ..


----------



## سنا الأمل (8 أغسطس 2014)

باارك الله فيك 
وانا بصدد عمل هذا الشي 

شكرا لك


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب آخر بعنوان Improved Oil Recovery*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Improved Oil Recovery

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (18 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Enhanced Oil Recovery by CO2 Injection*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Enhanced Oil Recovery by CO2 Injection

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Comparative Study of Different EOR Methods*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كتاب Comparative Study of Different EOR Methods

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا 

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (29 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Enhanced Oil Recovery - Latil*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Enhanced Oil Recovery By Latil

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (31 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب Enhanced Oil Recovery - Willhite*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Enhanced Oil Recovery - Willhite وبحجم 175 ميغابايت

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Enhanced Oil Recovery*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Enhanced Oil Recovery

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب EOR SPE Textbook Series*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب EOR SPE Textbook Series

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب eor*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب EOR

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Introduction to EOR*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Introduction to EOR

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا 

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Old Oilfield Waterflood Operations and Enhanced Oil Recovery*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Old Oilfield Waterflood Operations and Enhanced Oil Recovery

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا 

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Petroleum Recovery, Heinemann*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Petroleum Recovery

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (7 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب EOR Course - Part.1 - Introduction*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب EOR Course - Part.1 - Introduction

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب EOR Course - Part.2 - EOR Methods*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كتاب EOR Course - Part.2 - EOR Methods

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا 

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب EOR Course - Part.3 - EOR Methods*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب EOR Course - Part.3 - EOR Methods

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*عرض تقديمي عن eor*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عرض تقديمي عن EOR

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Thermal EOR*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Thermal EOR

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------

